# Visa L1 - EAD - Please Help



## abcVisaabc (May 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Currently, I have L1 visa and I-94 will be expired 2015. I don't know with L1 visa and I-94 like this, can I apply EAD? 

How many percent and how long do I got approval? Which document do I need to provide when applying?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An L-1 visa is for a transfer initiated by your employer. You should have no need of an EAD - that's all in the hands of your employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## abcVisaabc (May 16, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> An L-1 visa is for a transfer initiated by your employer. You should have no need of an EAD - that's all in the hands of your employer.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you for your quick response.

Because I want to change to another company and some of them only accept EAD, H1B, etc ... (DON'T accept L1 visa) so I ask this question. Can I apply EAD when I am working in L1 status? I think we can, is it correct?

Additionally, my wife is L2 visa and she applied EAD successfully.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

abcVisaabc said:


> Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> Because I want to change to another company and some of them only accept EAD, H1B, etc ... (DON'T accept L1 visa) so I ask this question. Can I apply EAD when I am working in L1 status? I think we can, is it correct?
> 
> Additionally, my wife is L2 visa and she applied EAD successfully.


Posting your question with partial information all over the net is not going to change the answers.

You are in the US on L1. Your stay is legal as long as you are with the company. Your wife has to apply for EAD based on her L2 status. No, you cannot work around US immigration policy by applying for EAD which you do not qualify for. Both of you are tied to your L1. A company cannot "accept" H1B" because a company has to sponsor a candidate for it. BTW - then your wife will not be able to work.


----------

